# Deer Creek outting in July



## BottomBouncer

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=29664&st=0&gopid=399476&#entry399476

More info will be posted...


----------



## BottomBouncer

Sounds like we'll be having a nice fish fry...good 'ole fish-n-chips!!! As well as some other goods. 

We have discussed having a sort of tackle swap meet and a general Q&A session for new carpers. A variety of baits will be on hand for people to see and try out if they like. I plan to tie a bunch of basic hair rigs if people want to try them out while they are there and take a few home with them after wards.

The event will be July 11-13 with the cookout being on Saturday. I plan to set up Friday afternoon and stay through the weekend if the weather permits.

I know nice carp have been caught down there as well as buffalo exceeding 40lbs.

Hopefully we can catch a few of these:


----------



## BottomBouncer

Update:

Big Bob's and 4/thirds will be donating some items that we'll either have a raffle or depending on turnout we might be able to give items to everyone.


----------



## crappielooker

i heard lots of splashes from decent sized carp from deer creek.. i forgot where i was at exactly though..  
good luck doooooods..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, I've heard them splashing around all over as well.... I can't waitto see just how big those buffalo really are, hopefully we put a couple of those monsters on the bank. If not, we'll have a great time trying


----------



## PAYARA

I doubt you'll see any BIG Buff's as most of these really
big ones in the inland lakes (including both records) are 
Big Mouths.Not easily caught with the carp baits.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Check out Mary's bait website and look at the Buff's Butch has posted. Last winter I know of 2 fish being cought of 65+ and have cought one over 50 myself


----------



## PAYARA

Only seen one on there?It was a Bigmouth.

How did you catch your fish Gary?What sort of bait?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Just received a package from Big Bob's bait....some goodies to be given away at the outting.

This event is open to everyone, not just CAG members. You can come out, enjoy the cookout and put some fish on the bank. No pressure to join cag or anything. We would just be happy to have people come out and see what we're all about... 

There will be plenty of guys willing to lend a hand or help you land a big one. Any tips or suggestions you may need, feel free to ask! There will be plenty of bait on hand to try out. I plan to have a bucket of corn and method mix available.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

My PB Buff (49" 50 pounds + ) was cought on a bolt rig with a small red worm as bait but also have cought quite a few up to the high teens on flavored sweet corn.


----------



## PAYARA

Gary-Interesting.I've always been under the 
impression that the Bigmouth's (we are talking 
Bigmouths here?) were very difficult to hook 
with the standard carp baits?I know a few 
have been captured in TX on conventional 
carp baits but its rare.Most of the Bigs do
seem to fall to the naturals more than
anything else.

You are aware that your 50+ exceeds the 
State Record in both catagories?Any Pics?
Would love to see this beast.


----------



## flathunter

Last year I personally saw a guy catch two 30-lb class buffs at deer creek spillway


----------



## flathunter

And just this spring I saw a guy catch several buffs in the 20's from the exact same spot the 30's came from...tehy were buffs cause I got a good look at the...now I dont know if they were the big mouth or regular buffs..pm me and I will tell you where he got them


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

I do have a few poor quality 35mm pics of the fish on the ground with my foot next to him for scale but can't seem to locate them.. I'll find them & bring them to the social. Catching this giant is what peaked my intrest in serious Carp fishing for me, I posted some pics of this Fish on another Carp forum and quickly got bashed heard for not treating that Fish like fine china..I'm not sure we are catching BM Buff's here & your right they are tough to catch period. They seem to be quite fond of the small dug worms or single grains of sweet corn on the hook with the worms in winter being the only real pattern I have beeen able to say is solid for me.

Check out the 20 on Mary's bait shop pic page - thats what we catch


----------



## PAYARA

Wish I was closer to Deer Creek or I'd have a go at 
them.Hoover is a lot closer and has some massive Buffs 
but I never hear of anyone catching them.


----------



## EyeCatchN

See ya there Gary!!Stay away RAIN!!!!!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Hey Bill do you have any pics of the giant Buff's you & your crew has cought ?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Update:

4/thirds is sending six carp kits to be given away. They consist of bait needle, pva, bait stops and more. This along with the baits for Big Bob's will help get people started!!!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

My latest catch


----------



## Lewzer

No offense but your quote reminded me of an old show that used to be on Cleveland station WJW many years ago.



> Sounds like we'll be having a nice fish fry...good 'ole fish-n-chips!!! As well as some other goods.


Many may remember the Ghoul on late night TV. He was always pushing the edge and the last time he went too far. He was doing a parody of Arthur Treacher's fish & chips only he called it Arthur Treacher's Carp & Barf.
He was sued and the show went off the air. 
So CAG having a fish fry made me wonder what kind of fish you will be frying.  
I never had carp but always wondered what it tastes like.


----------



## BottomBouncer

catfish, bluegill and maybe some crappie


----------



## BottomBouncer

Update: Just received a package from 4/Thirds. Six starter carp packages better than I had hoped for.... They consist of a pack of 10 tail rubbers, 10 lead clips, pva bags, bait needle, 10 flexi swivels and plenty of bait stops. VERY cool stuff and a big THANK YOU to Big Bob's baits and 4/Thirds for the great donations. They've helped make this event even better :G


----------

